
Tesla opens European factory for Model S - antr
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/tesla/model-s/92953/tesla-opens-european-factory-for-model-s
======
11thEarlOfMar
The purpose of this final assembly plant is to be able to sell Tesla cars in
Europe without requiring VAT (import) tax. Performing final assembly in the EU
allows Telsa to label the cars as manufactured in Europe and therefore, no
import taxes are assessed. Effectively, it presents a 20% discount for EU
buyers (outside of Norway where the VAT tax is waived).

See: [http://my.teslamotors.com/forum/forums/model-s-prices-
europe](http://my.teslamotors.com/forum/forums/model-s-prices-europe)

